# Trade icon fading away



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I walked past another site today and the electrician was wearing full on double pouches, suspenders, the full meal deal all loaded up. He was bending EMT. That’s a pants pocket job for me. Each to his own.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I still use my leather pouch, I also have a cloth one and a double with suspenders. I have a bucket with pouches mounted on a luggage cart for the extra stuff 
It all depends on what type of job I’m doing. 

This is the pouch from 7 years ago, just updated the tools I carry. But it’s lasted the longest at 30 years now.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dammit, This thread needs it some Hackworks.....


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

My back gets too sore wearing pouches, and belted rigs. I carry an open top tote, like this:


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Mine is so old, I can't even tell you what brands they are. I have three bags on one belt. It is never loaded until the work is at hand, and I only load the tools that I need for the work in front of me. The workbench and the tool box carries the rest. Way too many tools to be lugging around on my body, and my feet all the time.

My belt is an aircraft cargo strap with a quick release, infinitely adjustable clasp. Works great no matter what your wearing, winter or summer, heavy coat or T shirt. And if you just got back from stuffing your gut, it accommodates that easily as well.

Some heavy duty suspenders to support and balance the load on my body and hips.

I use 3 different bags at the same time. A conventional leather pouch on the right. A 2 compartment leather bag on the left for larger tools and testers. And a 3 compartment leather bag on the rear for fasteners and fittings. 

When I climb in a lift or down in a machine pit, I don't want to be climbing back out to go get anything else. I will spend the time to think the task through and make sure to load everything I will need. It can be hot and heavy at times, but the work gets done faster and then I can unload the thing sooner and hang it back up.

If I remember correctly, each bag was made by a different vendor. Cause at the time I put it together, no one vendor offered what I wanted. My helper calls it " The Sweater" Its been through the mill for more than 30 years, and still serving me well.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I still have my old pouch, it served me well. I also noticed that the suspenders are rainbow...WTH, that's what they were selling in the 80s. It hangs on the wall now but I'll never get rid of it.

Tim


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

The Navy isn't too keen on tool belts unless you're a Seabee...not uniform enough?

I carried one of these for a while over one shoulder, which developed a pretty good clicking hitch after one six month stretch.

Load one up with ballasts for an excursion and it weighted you down.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Why did they get rid of those chain tape holders and replace them with straps? Are you listening, Mr. Veto?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I am not sure if it was a safety reason or something else. I have had a tape chain snag in grating floor plates when kneeling. When I worked around grating often, I would remove the wire thing on the end of tape chain and replace it with an "S" hook. the "S" hook would hook back into the chain and lessen the chance of hanging on stuff.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

99cents said:


> Why did they get rid of those chain tape holders and replace them with straps? Are you listening, Mr. Veto?


I've made a couple of the chain holders. Super easy. Just need a length of jack chain and a piece of stiff wire to make the end. If you make your own you can make it any length you like.:wink:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

CWL said:


> I've made a couple of the chain holders. Super easy. Just need a length of jack chain and a piece of stiff wire to make the end. If you make your own you can make it any length you like.:wink:


The stiffer ceiling grid hanging wire works great for making them.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

Wirenuting said:


> The stiffer ceiling grid hanging wire works great for making them.


I think might have been what I used. It was either that or welding filler wire for tig welding. Very important to sand the ends of the wire after cutting to length with your linemans.:biggrin:


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> Why did they get rid of those chain tape holders and replace them with straps? Are you listening, Mr. Veto?



I would prefer a chain too. Next time I have to order from them I'll probably get one. 



https://www.techtoolsupply.com/Veto-Pro-Pac-Tape-Roll-Chain-p/vpp-trc.htm


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

99cents said:


> Why did they get rid of those chain tape holders and replace them with straps? Are you listening, Mr. Veto?


They used to be straps. Haven’t you ever heard of it referred to as a tape thong?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Jhellwig said:


> They used to be straps. Haven’t you ever heard of it referred to as a tape thong?


Nope.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TheLivingBubba said:


> I would prefer a chain too. Next time I have to order from them I'll probably get one.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techtoolsupply.com/Veto-Pro-Pac-Tape-Roll-Chain-p/vpp-trc.htm


Why doesn’t Veto put them on their freakin’ bags? Now I’m pissed.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> Why doesn’t Veto put them on their freakin’ bags? Now I’m pissed.


It's probably not even cheaper making the tape strap, but know people will want a chain and they can get $10 more out of you.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Old electricians all smoked like chimneys, chewed and spat chew all over the place, drank themselves drunk night after night, and were for the most part pretty clueless on actual code. 


So I think as a whole we are a progressive lot.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> Why doesn’t Veto put them on their freakin’ bags? Now I’m pissed.



Ohh hi @99cents :vs_wave:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TheLivingBubba said:


> Ohh hi @99cents :vs_wave:


Never trust a guy with squeaky clean tools AND A TAPE CHAIN.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> Never trust a guy with squeaky clean tools



:thumbsup: I have the TP4 but have barely used it so far. I have a tech pac and got frustrated with wrestling it around so I put together the TP4 with the most common tools I use out of the tech pac. That's why they are wrapped with orange tape, so when I end up using them both I'll know which tools go where. 



The tape chain doesn't like fitting the 66' rolls of super 33. I'm probably going to take 3 strands of solid copper #14, twist them in a drill, then wrap them around the hook at the end of the strap that it comes with. Then trim the ends to fit.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TheLivingBubba said:


> :thumbsup: I have the TP4 but have barely used it so far. I have a tech pac and got frustrated with wrestling it around so I put together the TP4 with the most common tools I use out of the tech pac. That's why they are wrapped with orange tape, so when I end up using them both I'll know which tools go where.
> 
> 
> 
> The tape chain doesn't like fitting the 66' rolls of super 33. I'm probably going to take 3 strands of solid copper #14, twist them in a drill, then wrap them around the hook at the end of the strap that it comes with. Then trim the ends to fit.


Yeah, I have a Fluke back pack and rarely use it anymore. The TP4B carries the essentials and the back pack carries specially tools. The backpack is nice going up ladders to the roof and if you’re carrying tools long distances.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> The stiffer ceiling grid hanging wire works great for making them.


I've always used a large cotter pin.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Why doesn’t Veto put them on their freakin’ bags? Now I’m pissed.


Because a carpenter designs their bags.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TheLivingBubba said:


> Ohh hi @99cents :vs_wave:


Wow!

Virgin tools!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TheLivingBubba said:


> :thumbsup: I have the TP4 but have barely used it so far. *I have a tech pac and got frustrated with wrestling it around* so I put together the TP4 with the most common tools I use out of the tech pac. That's why they are wrapped with orange tape, so when I end up using them both I'll know which tools go where.



I used the tech pac on one job and returned it. Too damn bulky!


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

I pulled well over 1,000 feet of existing wire yesterday and my hands were black as night. My tools and mask suffered a bit, too...not that tools should suffer from being dirty.lain:


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I used the tech pac on one job and returned it. Too damn bulky!



I agree it is big and bulky, but for me it is like a well organized tool box. For the past 2 - 3 years I've always had a cart, so I intend to just keep the tech pac on the bottom for when I need it, so the bulkiness isn't an issue. 



I use the TP4, the tech pac, and a few husky totes most the time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TheLivingBubba said:


> I agree it is big and bulky, but for me it is like a well organized tool box. For the past 2 - 3 years I've always had a cart, so I intend to just keep the tech pac on the bottom for when I need it, so the bulkiness isn't an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the TP4, the tech pac, and a few husky totes most the time.


I have an LC I use as a bag for larger repairs, an XL that is relegated to just storage for seldom used items, and a TP3 and 4 I load up for specific type service calls as needed. I also have a couple larger canvas totes for bigger tools.

My usual carry is the TP3 with the most common tools and a plastic tote for the impact or M12 tools and parts as needed.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've always used a large cotter pin.


Yeah but you have a well organized shop where you can actually find a cotter pin. I’ll just steal a chunk of pencil rod from the T-Bar dude and grab a scrap piece of jack chain out of the garbage.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have an LC I use as a bag for larger repairs, an XL that is relegated to just storage for seldom used items, and a TP3 and 4 I load up for specific type service calls as needed. I also have a couple larger canvas totes for bigger tools.
> 
> My usual carry is the TP3 with the most common tools and a plastic tote for the impact or M12 tools and parts as needed.


I carry my cordless tools in Cabela’s ammo boxes. Are you proud of me, Mech?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

99cents said:


> I carry my cordless tools in Cabela’s ammo boxes. Are you proud of me, Mech?


I carry my Hitachi cordless tools in the soft bag they came in. 
Are you proud of me 99?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

460 Delta said:


> I carry my Hitachi cordless tools in the soft bag they came in.
> Are you proud of me 99?


Of course!


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

varmit said:


> Folks,
> Just a thought:
> In the "old days" most electricians wore a leather tool pouch most of the time. These pouches were largely, our identifier as an electrician to other trades. The older and more sweat stained, the more the owner of the pouch prized it. Only the tools needed were carried in the pouch and a tool box or bucket was near by for other tools only needed occasionally. Back then, it was not uncommon to work work all day with only your pouch tools and a hacksaw. Today though, it seems that we tote around a lot more tools than years ago. Of course back then, battery tools did not exist and what few power tools were company supplied.
> 
> ...


I still have, and use on certain jobs, my Klein leather pouch I purchased from CED (Which used to be McKinny Electric) in Lexington a long time ago. I wouldn't part with it for the world! :biggrin: You talk about old and beat up. I should post a picture of it.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Your tools look to new and clean, are you an apprentice?
Lol

Tim.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

It appears I skipped a page, brain fart.

Tim


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Yeah but you have a well organized shop where you can actually find a cotter pin. I’ll just steal a chunk of pencil rod from the T-Bar dude and grab a scrap piece of jack chain out of the garbage.



:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I carry my cordless tools in Cabela’s ammo boxes. Are you proud of me, Mech?



Sure buddy!

I use boxes with a moisture seal gasket just because of my proximity to the saltwater, it makes a huge difference.


----------

